# Formulierung Arbeitszeugniss



## plc_typ (4 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mir von meinem Arbeitgeber ein Arbeitszeugniss ausstellen lassen,
allerdings ist ein Satz vorhanden bei dem ich mir nicht recht sicher bin wie
er zu deuten ist (ich glaube eher negativ). 

"Auch stärkstem Arbeitsunfall ist Herr XY jederzeit gewachsen"

Dazu ist zu sagen das ich mitte diesen Jahres einen Unfall bei einer IBN 
hatte und danach ca. 6 Wochen krank geschrieben war.


Was haltet Ihr davon?!



Gruß


----------



## Verpolt (4 Oktober 2010)

Hallo




> "Auch stärkstem Arbeitsunfall ist Herr XY jederzeit gewachsen



Du bist jederzeit in der Lage, stärkste Arbeitsunfälle zu produzieren.

Das ist wohl ein Hinweis, daß du manchmal nicht gewissenhaft an die Sache rangehst.


----------



## tnt369 (4 Oktober 2010)

diese formulierung geht gar nicht! unfall und krankheit haben im
zeugnis nichts zu suchen!

entweder rausnehmen (lassen) oder es sollte heißen:
"auch stärkstem arbeitsanfall ist er jederzeit gewachsen" ;-)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Oktober 2010)

plc_typ schrieb:


> "Auch stärkstem Arbeitsunfall ist Herr XY jederzeit gewachsen"



Hallo,

wie die Kollegen schon schreiben, gehört der Arbeitsunfall 
nicht in das Arbeitszeugnis.

Allerdings macht der Satz ja so keinen Sinn. Könnte es auch
ein Schreibfehler sein und dass das wirklich ..anfall heißen
sollte? Eine Rückfrage schadet nicht.


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Oktober 2010)

Selbstverständlich heisst das Arbeitsanfall. Gib das Zeugnis zur Korrektur - und Du wirst sehen, das wird einen Lachanfall auslösen, wenn Du da nicht selbstbewusst genug autrittst wenn Du das als Schreibfehler monierst.


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Eine Rückfrage schadet nicht.


 
Das sehe ich hier genauso ... nicht so viel grübeln ... lieber mehr miteinander reden ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Oktober 2010)

Aber der Satz selber ist schon seltsam, oder ? So etwas habe ich in noch keinem Zeugniss gelesen.

Hab es aber HIER im Internet gefunden. Bist du Österreicher ?


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Oktober 2010)

... noch was: zähle mal die Anzahl der Buchstaben "s" auf dem Blatt, das Dir Dein Arbeitgeber als "Zeugnis" überreicht hat. Falls sich dort noch ein Schreibfehler verbergen sollte (was ich jetzt mal spontan nicht mehr ausschliessen will), könnte man den auch gleich mitbeseitigen lasssen


----------



## LarsVader (4 Oktober 2010)

Das "jederzeit" erweckt den Eindruck, dass man bei Dir ständig mit einem Unfall rechnen muss. 
Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde, solltest Du erst mal das Gespräch suchen. 
Ich habe auch schon erlebt, dass jemand es mit seiner Formulierung gut gemeint hatte. Selber dann aber gar nicht bemerkt hat, dass es sich negativ anhört.


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wenn da steht:
"Auch stärkstem Arbeitsanfall ist Herr XY jederzeit gewachsen", dann ist das m. M. nach ein ordenliches Lob und nix negatives


MfG


----------



## IBFS (4 Oktober 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> wenn da steht:
> "Auch stärkstem Arbeitsanfall ist Herr XY jederzeit gewachsen", dann ist das m. M. nach ein ordenliches Lob und nix negatives


 
komisch klingt es dennoch für mich. 

Frank


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Oktober 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn da steht:
> "Auch stärkstem Arbeitsanfall ist Herr XY jederzeit gewachsen", dann ist das m. M. nach ein ordenliches Lob und nix negatives



Steht da aber nicht.


----------



## PID (4 Oktober 2010)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn da steht:
> "Auch stärkstem Arbeitsanfall ist Herr XY jederzeit gewachsen", dann ist das m. M. nach ein ordenliches Lob und nix negatives
> ...



Für mich ist das eine negative Aussage, auch wenn diese duch den AG nicht erwünscht war. Denn für mich ist es wichtig das ein Mitarbeiter dem stärksten Arbeistanfall nicht nur gewachsen ist, sondern ihn auch bewältigen kann.

Zeugnisse sind eine recht komplizierte Sache, auch wenn die versteckten Signale verboten wurden.


----------



## bike (4 Oktober 2010)

PID schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eine negative Aussage, auch wenn diese duch den AG nicht erwünscht war. Denn für mich ist es wichtig das ein Mitarbeiter dem stärksten Arbeistanfall nicht nur gewachsen ist, sondern ihn auch bewältigen kann.
> 
> Zeugnisse sind eine recht komplizierte Sache, auch wenn die versteckten Signale verboten wurden.



Muss denn jede Formulierung negativ sein? 
Hinter jeder Formulierung etwas böses zu vermuten macht es auch nicht besser. 

Wobei Arbeitsanfall für mich kein deutsches Wort ist. 
Ich kenne den Wutanfall, aber Arbeitsanfall eher weniger.

@plc_typ: wenn du Stress mit deinem Arbeitgeber hast, dann lass das Zeugnis von einem Fachmann gegenlesen, wenn ihr im Guten euch trennt, dann hast du ja nichts zu befürchten, dann steht nur das Beste für dich drin.


bike


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Oktober 2010)

Spinnst denn ihr nun alle? Tippste "Arbeitsanfall" bei Google ein, dann findest nicht nur das, was LiLaSt bereits zutage gefördert hat, sondern noch viel mehr in der Richtung (und nicht nur aus Österreich). Das ist ein reiner Tippfehler. Und wer Freud dahinter vermutet, der liegt vielleicht nichtmal fehl. Wer weiss, ob nicht sogar der TE mal seine Brille zurechtrücken sollte.


----------



## LarsVader (5 Oktober 2010)

Da tauscht tnt3.. mal ein u mit einem a, und keiner guckt mehr auf das ursprüngliche Posting.
Es ging um "Arbeitsunfall". Der Rest war ein Gag.


----------



## nico (5 Oktober 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Muss denn jede Formulierung negativ sein?
> Hinter jeder Formulierung etwas böses zu vermuten macht es auch nicht besser.



Natürlich muss nicht hinter jeder Formulierung etwas Böses stecken. Aber es kann der Fall sein. Muss ja vielleicht nicht einmal beabsichtigt sein. 

Ist überhaupt ein Witz sich irgendwelche tollen Formulierungen einfallen zu lassen nur um dem Mitarbeiter noch eben einen mitzugeben.

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall genau so vorsichtig, wenn ich mir ein Arbeitszeugnis ausstellen ließe. Die Formulierung sei es unfall oder anfall ist jedenfalls gleichermaßen Schwachsinn.


----------



## Sinix (5 Oktober 2010)

PID schrieb:


> ..., auch wenn die versteckten Signale verboten wurden.



Da hält sich doch eh keiner dran...*ROFL*


----------



## Buschmann (7 Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Googel doch mal nach "Arbeitszeugnisse schreiben" o. ä..
Da findest du reichlich Möglichkeiten - auch zum überprüfen.
Beispiel: http://www.arbeitszeugnis-info.de/index.php?id=1

Gruß
Buschmann


----------

